# Pronounciation of a couple of terms of endearment



## cabledguy

Hi All

Having been dating a wonderful Romanian girl for a couple of months now in Australia of all places, I'd like to say a few sweet words but having trouble with the prounounciation.

Floricica mea (my little flower) - for-ee-ch-i(as in fIt)-ka  mair (as in fair) ?? and of course the alltime winner
Te iubesc - teh - yo - besk ??

foarte mult


----------



## lletraferida

cabledguy said:


> Floricica mea (my little flower) - flor-ee-ch-i(as in fIt)-ka
> 
> Mea is pronounced meah (as in yeah).
> 
> Best regards


----------



## OldAvatar

cabledguy said:


> Hi All
> 
> Having been dating a wonderful Romanian girl for a couple of months now in Australia of all places, I'd like to say a few sweet words but having trouble with the prounounciation.
> 
> Floricica mea (my little flower) - for-ee-ch-i(as in fIt)-ka  mair (as in fair) ?? and of course the alltime winner
> Te iubesc - teh - yo - besk ??
> 
> foarte mult



Here you can have an idea of Romanian pronunciations.


----------



## cabledguy

Thanks can't wait to try it out tomorrow.  Unfortunately I'm on the work pc with no sound but the ivo site looks really useful.


----------

